# Photo Locations in Southern California??



## socaltony

Hey, can anyone suggest good locations for photography in Southern California? 

Maybe we should have a category on this forum for posting good locations?

Yes

No


----------



## Erikah672

Their are tons of places.... I mean ya have the whole coast line and the mountains, just drive down PCH and I'm sure you will find something. I do it all the time


----------



## KmH

socaltony said:


> Hey, can anyone suggest good locations for photography in Southern California?
> 
> Maybe we should have a category on this forum for posting good locations?
> 
> Yes
> 
> No


No. It's not necessary to have a forum category for locations.

There are litterally 100's of thousands of good photography locations in southern California.

In fact, there are 10's of thousands of good photography locations within a 1 mile radius of your immediate location, and thousands within rock throwing distance of where ever you are at any given moment.

All you have to do is look.

If you want to be more specific and identify a genre, like landscapes, or architecture, or sports, etc.

The Anza-Borrego Desert state park
Joshua Tree National Park
Mountain Springs grade (I-8, western Imperial County)
Julian, California
Perris Lake
The Mount San Jacinto tram at Palm Springs (either end)
Any of the dead towns surrounding the Salton Sea
The border crossing at Tijuana, or Otay Mesa.
Brown Field (near Otay Mesa)
Griffith Observatory
Palomar Observatory
Mt. Wilson Observatory
JPL (Pasadena)
The first frizbee golf course (near JPL)
California Speedway
The docks at Port Hueneme
Santa Barbara
Imperial Sand Dunes Recreational Area
The Grapevine
Balboa Park
Griffith Park
Thousands of places along State Highway 1
Tahquitz Rock climbing area (near Idyllwild)
and across the valley from it, Suicide Rock
Disneyland
Edwards Air Force Base
All the wind power generators near Palm Springs.
Olivera Street
Crystal Cathedral
and that just scratches the surface. :thumbupid you notice. I live in Iowa?


----------



## Frequency

If you mean it for photography, i think my answer is no, just because even ordinary places like a sea-shore can look exotic in some photograph and mediocre in others. Further as already mentioned there are Millions of popular places and in an Inter National forum there is no end in naming such places......

Regards


----------



## socaltony

Thanks Kieth, thats exactly the type of list I was refering to. I understand my own back yard can provide excellent photos, heck my bathroom can. I just wanted some local sites the a beginner like myself can visit to practice different types of shots.


----------

